# Bootscharter in Damp



## Hippi (10. Juli 2008)

Moin, ich fahre am Sonnabend mit meiner Familie für ne Woche nach Damp.
Wie immer ist ne kurze Angeltour von meiner Frau genehmigt.|krach:

Ich würde mir gern ein Boot chartern und mit meinem Junior ein paar Dorsche fürs Abendessen fangen.

1. Gibt es in Damp nen Bootsverleih?

2. In welchen Tiefen halten sich die Fische dort auf und könnt ich zur Not mal ne Mefo am Strand erwischen?

Wer dort schon mal war, der möge hier bitte mal antworten.
Ich bin für alles dankbar#h#h


----------



## hausmeisterkrause (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bootscharter in Damp*

Hallo,

einen Bootsverleih gibt es in Damp: www.balticwave.de Auf der Website findest Du nur Yachten, aber die haben definitiv auch kleinere Boote, hier ein Zitat von der Unterseite "Über uns" ganz unten:



> [FONT=Times New Roman,Times,Times NewRoman]Seit Mitte der Saison 98 betreiben wir unter dem Namen "*baltic wave*" einen Yachtzubehörladen in der Hafenmeisterpyramide von Damp. Im Jahr 2001 wurden nun nach langem Warten endlich unsere neuen Greschäftsräume direkt an der Slipanlage des Yachthafens errichtet. Gegenstand des Geschäftes ist der Verkauf von Yachtzubehör und Seglerbekleidung, sowie der Verleih von führerscheinfreien und führerschein- pflichtigen Motorbooten [...][/FONT]


 
Ansonsten: ich bin selbst ab Sonntag für 3 Wochen mit Familie in Waabs, unser Boot liegt in der Zeit in Damp... wenn Du Lust hat, können wir per PN mal Telefonnummern tauschen, vielleicht ergibt sich ja eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt?!
Mußt einfach nur oft geug diesen hier machen :l:k, dann wird sie schon weich werden... 

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Hippi (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bootscharter in Damp*

PN ist unterwegs#h


----------

